# Love my Sony Cybershot!



## EmilyNoel (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been using my Sony Cybershot now for a few years and have put together a portfolio I'm incredibly happy with. I'd recommend this to anyone out there who doesn't want to spend a lot of money but also doesn't want to sacrifice quality!

emilynoel


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 17, 2013)

Cool story Bro.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 17, 2013)

EmilyNoel said:


> ... I'd recommend this to anyone out there who doesn't want to spend a lot of money but also doesn't want to sacrifice quality!


I disagree.  I also have a Sony Cybershot (DSC-H9) and the image quality between it and any of my DSLRs is night and day.  I have very little control over the camera in any mode, changing settings is a nightmare, and image quality is quite noisy and not that good overall.  Personally I would not recommend the one I have to anyone.


----------



## sashbar (Sep 17, 2013)

I checked your portfolio and think that it is quite a rare case of a photographer being better than his/ her camera. I agree with SCraig, your Sony is limiting your photography.  You definitely have an eye for a good short, some of your shots are quite ambitious, and your camera is simply not up to it.  I agree that it is a nice camera and your simpler shots prove it, but I think you would greatly benefit from a more capable one.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 19, 2013)

sashbar said:


> I checked your portfolio and think that it is quite a rare case of a photographer being better than his/ her camera. I agree with SCraig, your Sony is limiting your photography.  You definitely have an eye for a good short, some of your shots are quite ambitious, and your camera is simply not up to it.  I agree that it is a nice camera and your simpler shots prove it, but I think you would greatly benefit from a more capable one.



I think she is just a Sony troll.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 19, 2013)

I thought the "admire" section had the best images. Not too bad.

emilynoel

And as for calling her a Sony troll...in the SONY forum, a Sony "troll"??? Whaaa???


----------



## 114florida (Sep 21, 2013)

Enjoy sony Cybershot.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 21, 2013)

In the Admire section of your portfolio, the picture of the mission in San Antonio is a great example of Sashbar said. If you like Sony, the Alpha series is pretty solid. My wife's got an a230 and it's been pretty reliable, even after finding its way to the ground rather quickly once...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Sep 23, 2013)

Derrel said:


> I thought the "admire" section had the best images. Not too bad.
> 
> emilynoel
> 
> And as for calling her a Sony troll...in the SONY forum, a Sony "troll"??? Whaaa???



Just joking in this case, but I have seen more than a few posts started by actual sony employees fronting like they are consumers trying to push products.


----------



## sudomark3 (Oct 29, 2013)

EmilyNoel said:


> I've been using my Sony Cybershot now for a few years and have put together a portfolio I'm incredibly happy with. I'd recommend this to anyone out there who doesn't want to spend a lot of money but also doesn't want to sacrifice quality!
> 
> emilynoel






Sony Cybershot is the good camera in the camera world..............


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 29, 2013)

sudomark3 said:


> EmilyNoel said:
> 
> 
> > I've been using my Sony Cybershot now for a few years and have put together a portfolio I'm incredibly happy with. I'd recommend this to anyone out there who doesn't want to spend a lot of money but also doesn't want to sacrifice quality!
> ...



Spam is the good canned meat in the canned meat world.


----------



## EmilyNoel (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha...not a troll, I would probably prefer to work for Sony but unfortunately I'm stuck doing psychology research for now  Just trying to embrace this camera until I have $$ to go for a bigger one. Thank you minicoop, Derrel and sashbar! I appreciate it.


----------



## manaheim (Nov 10, 2013)

yyyyyyyyyyyeah....


----------



## sashbar (Nov 10, 2013)

BTW Emily - your Viegues/PR image need an urgent straightening.   Watch the horizon line.


----------

